# My PR & Move action plans!



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

I was very happy with my job and life over here in India, well paid, led a life much above a common man. The idea of migration sparked in my mind by a movie that I'd watched and it was shot in New Zealand. The beautiful scenaries, clean and crisp environment along with even better quality of life implanted the new plan.

I started exploring the process of migration to New Zealand, Australia and Canada. I chose Australia because I've got many of my friends who'd migrated to Australia and they gave me a positive feedback. I'd also visited Australia (among several other countries) a few times and had nothing negative about it, though those were strictly business travel.

I visited the skillselect and DIBP websites to understand the process. I still decided to opt for a migration agent though I felt I could handle the application process myself because the agent would always have updated information and can even think from the perspective of the Australian officials. This was back in the early 2016.

I chose a MARA registered agent, though there are more common and better advertised agents who I later realizd as not MARA registered. I felt this would be a disadvantage for me should there be any issues in the future.

The first step was to identify my occupation code in ANZCO and obtain the skill assessment. ACS was my skill assessment authority. I got my positive assessment in about 12 days with the maximum possible points.

The next step was to achieve success in the english language test and I chose PTE. 

The third step was the EOI which I'd got in about two months and then proceeded for the visa application. I'd obtained the police clearance certificate in the interim. I noticed a goof-up from my agent at this stage where they told me the case officer would only be assigned anywhere between 30-45 days after submission. However, in my case, the CO was assigned and took my file in 4 days! The CO immediately asked for the medicals, which was not ready with me since my agent adviced me only to get it after the visa application lodging, since there was 'time'. The agent was also asking me why I was in such a hurry to get the police clearance. I now gave them the answer. 

I decided to take control. I got the medicals done, provided all the relevant documents to the agent and asked them to upload at once. They were kind of reluctant initially and told me once the CO looks at a file, they would only take it up after 90 days. I was in no mood to agree for this so I insisted everything to be uploaded and completed in a single day.

I then got my grant in about 45 days! A happy moment indeed!

Lessons learnt:

When starting the visa application, do it at a single shot and make sure you upload all the documents in one go because the DIBP expects a 'decision ready' application. This is also very clearly mentioned in their website.

Excluding my personal delays, I can safely say that the whole process tool me about 4 months.

I started contemplating on the move. My first thoughts (sometimes even now) is whether I've made the right decision? I'd thought of making a validation trip and then making the permament move by the mid of 2018, however, my current project is coming to an end and there's nothing interesting I've got to do in my current organization, so I thought of taking the plungs.

Tickets were booked about 3 months prior to the move date, to take advantage of better fares. Here's a thought I want to share: Do not look at the cheap airlines or purely on the costs. Such tickets are meant for tourists with minimal luggage. When migrating, we'll have a lot of things to carry and should look at a baggage allowance of 40-50Kgs. Consider a reputed airlines since you'll want to arrive in good shape, having eaten a good meal etc.

Since this is a migration to a different country, I needed to make a detailed strategy on what I needed to carry. My good friends and several YouTube posts helped me out:

1. Medications - Carry enough for about 3 months with valid prescriptions
2. Clothes - These may be expensive in AU, so carry enough to last around a year, both formal, casual and home wear.
3. Do remember to stock enough wool wear as well, such as sweaters, jackets etc. Would be a good idea to include some caps and sunglasses as well.
4. If you use prescription glasses, get an eye test done and update your glasses and do carry a spare.
5. Have a comprehensive health checkup done, including a dental.
6. Buy enough footwear and accessories as well
7. Create a bank account and transfer sufficient funds. You may carry a FOREX card for some immediate expenses, when you land in AU. I felt this is the most efficient and cost effective option.
8. Packing for travel - I'm pretty sure most of you are aware of this part
9. Job hunting preparation - Enough has been discussed

I shall share my travel and first experiences shortly. Keep a tab here.

I hope you've enjoyed my post and welcome any questions but keep it strictly related to post grant because anything prior have already been discussed in multiple threads and I wouldn't want any repetition.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

thanks for sharing your journey..

good luck for next steps, be in touch


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Good one Laura. All the best!!


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks for sharing your experience Laura.


----------



## naveen1224 (May 4, 2016)

Good Post !!!


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your experience!! I think you have captured some of the points which so many people might have missed..


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

A few more points:

First set of action items after reaching Melbourne:

1. Mobile Connection - There's an Optus shop at the exit of the airport from where I intend to purchase a connection. Most people mention Telstra as a better network so I dug deep into it and got the following information: Telstra offers 4Gx while Optus offers 4G Plus, both have 700 and 2500 Mhz spectrum though Telstra has double in the 700 Mhz while Optus has double in the 2500 Mhz, this means Telstra may have better performance in the rural areas while Optus better in the cities, assuming they have equal towers/capacity. In other words, both should behave the same, just like Airtel & Vodafone in India. I really want a Telstra connection but the only place i can get it at the Airport is near the Quantas terminal, not sure whether I would be able to access the same.

Oh yes, one more point to note is that both Telstra & Optus have discontinued 2G services, so as to reuse these spectrums, while Vodafone would discontinue 2G services on 31-May-2018. If you're carrying your Indian mobile connection and use a 2G handset, make sure you can use the Vodafone Australia network while on international roaming if you do not wish to upgrade your handset immediately.

2. TFN
3. Myki
4. Bank Account activation
5. Center Link
6. Drivers License - VicRoads would perform any/all verifications hence one only needs to fix up an appointment and visit them. I have official confirmation from VicRoads on this.

An important point to all travelers: Do not carry any food or agricultural items as most are restricted. There are several posts in YouTube highlighting this part.

I would try to use Uber to travel to my place of accommodation else the normal taxi though that's more expensive. If you've got lesser luggage, you can opt for SkyBus, which takes you to the southern cross station at just AUD$ 18.

Now coming to packing, I already have around 50Kgs of luggage while the airline offers up to 40 Kgs. This means I may have to pay excess baggage at the airport or purchase additional baggage allowance in prior, which comes to about USD$ 25 per kilo!

Any ideas for a more cost effective options?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

lauralnk said:


> A few more points:
> 
> First set of action items after reaching Melbourne:
> 
> ...


Search for postal/courier service from your home country to Australia

In India, I have seen ppl using Indiapost for shipping their household and other items of use

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> Search for postal/courier service from your home country to Australia
> 
> In India, I have seen ppl using Indiapost for shipping their household and other items of use
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hi Sultan,

Thanks for the response. Indiapost is a good option but the reliability depends on luck because there are multiple postal organizations handling your luggage.

Alternatively, my research brought my attention to the "excess baggage service" offered by most courier companies. DTDC, Fast

way (International Courier Services in Bangalore | Overseas Package Delivery Service) and Bluedart are the companies I found to be good.

DTDC charges INR 960 per kilo while fastway offers at INR 600 per kilo. Both are exclusive of packaging assistance. I'm assuming these costs are exclusive of GST as well. 

Bluedart has a 25kg jumbo box offer at abour INR 20K, inclusive of everything.

The delivery days are ~ 7 working days.

Will keep everyone posted!


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

Here's an update: I chose a logistics company called "GarudaVega" who visited me, packet all items in to boxes and collected for shipment. The time taken would be around 5 working days. The cost came to INR 12K for 26Kgs.

This company also ships to other countries and they told me people ship household food items such as pickles, masalas etc., to their loved ones in US!

I can see lots of new services mushrooming!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

thanks a lot for sharing your experience, it helps a lot


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Checked the GarudaVega site, Indeed its a good one. But the only thing I found is that Economy selection is only for USA and no other country. 

Express section is available for all countries.

Total charge to ship 50.0 Kgs to AUSTRALIA is 23305.00.. Per KG Rate is 395.0. Service tax at 18.00%


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi Everyone!

I arrived at Melbourne as scheduled. The flight experience was good and so was the experience at the airport. The immigration hardly took 2 minutes, the officer looked at my passport, asked me to remove my glasses and then handed me the passport and wished me a nice day! I had the dogs scan my baggage at the customs but it was quite okay and hardly took a minute.

I purchased a SIM card and plan from the Optus shop. 

So far so good but that was when I got a sudden blow and shock!

I was trying to find a suitable accommodation from India and started participating and discussing with several people in the "flats in Melbourne" facebook group. I narrowed in on a one bedroom on St Kilda road and the rent was also fitting in my budget. The owner sent me all the details and made the lease agreements. I asked my friends in Melbourne to have a look at the agreements and they confirmed its a standard one. Because the owner required a deposit and one month rent in advance, I'd asked my friends to transfer to the owner's account. The owner also agreed to pick me up from the airport and infact, the meeting point was the Optus shop.

So there I was, waiting, waiting & waiting..... but no sign of him! I called the number he'd provided only to find that it was disconnected. I sensed something was wrong so called up my friend. They assured me that there could not be anything wrong because a bank account was involved and so was the identity. Nevertheless, I went to my friends place and we tried reaching the owner but no sign. This is when I saw a post in facebook that this person had cheated others as well in the same way. The name given was "Debra Murray" and "Peter McCormick". My friend and I went to the police station to inform the case and they asked me to submit the report, which I shall do today. The banks were also informed to stop the funds transfer.

I am now left in terrible shock. I'd spend the whole day on 04-11-2017 looking for a place to stay but found none and finally checked in to a hotel in the city CBD, by around 1 AM, today morning.

From this experience, I request every migrating member to reach Australia first and then physically see the properties first before venturing to anything. Same goes for any job offers as well.

Though its Australia and a developed country, there are similar crooks as in any third world country.

Let me now try and see if I can find a place to stay. In the meantime, I also took a myki card so that I can use the PTV.

Will keep you updated.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

lauralnk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I arrived at Melbourne as scheduled. The flight experience was good and so was the experience at the airport. The immigration hardly took 2 minutes, the officer looked at my passport, asked me to remove my glasses and then handed me the passport and wished me a nice day! I had the dogs scan my baggage at the customs but it was quite okay and hardly took a minute.
> 
> ...


Sad to hear mate!!! Good to see these kind of posts to spread awareness among fellow aspirants...Thanks for sharing


----------



## alahari20 (Jan 21, 2013)

lauralnk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I arrived at Melbourne as scheduled. The flight experience was good and so was the experience at the airport. The immigration hardly took 2 minutes, the officer looked at my passport, asked me to remove my glasses and then handed me the passport and wished me a nice day! I had the dogs scan my baggage at the customs but it was quite okay and hardly took a minute.
> 
> ...


Welcome to Australia. Please add "Scams in Australia" on your checklist


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

lauralnk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I arrived at Melbourne as scheduled. The flight experience was good and so was the experience at the airport. The immigration hardly took 2 minutes, the officer looked at my passport, asked me to remove my glasses and then handed me the passport and wished me a nice day! I had the dogs scan my baggage at the customs but it was quite okay and hardly took a minute.
> 
> ...


thanks for sharing, but am disappointed to read about the thugs...


----------



## siva.devshiva (Jun 10, 2017)

lauralnk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I arrived at Melbourne as scheduled. The flight experience was good and so was the experience at the airport. The immigration hardly took 2 minutes, the officer looked at my passport, asked me to remove my glasses and then handed me the passport and wished me a nice day! I had the dogs scan my baggage at the customs but it was quite okay and hardly took a minute.
> 
> ...


"Dear lauralnk

Very very informative !

Thanks a lot.!

I need one more info.. did u apply spouse +children visa as secondary applicant while u applying ?
If so then r u traveled alone to validate your visa ?


Thanks,
Siva.


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

siva.devshiva said:


> "Dear lauralnk
> 
> Very very informative !
> 
> ...


I'm not married, so this is irrelevant to me


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi Everyone!

Got most of my basic stuffs done and also found an accommodation in the CBD!

From my experience, its best for someone moving to Australia to have a hotel room or some accommodation on airbnb booked, say, for 15 days and then start the accommodation hunt once you're here. I realized that one has to go through agents for accommodations and if you liked a property, you're given a form to fill and submit. This is sent to the landlord, who would review the completed form along with forms from other people and he'd approve what looks best for him.

Newcomers are less likely to be preferred as they've no income and new in the country and therefore less trusted. Hence its better to go for a shared accommodation first and then later move in to your own.

The infrastructure is excellent, transportation, internet etc. One can enter the destination in google maps and it would guide you on how to reach, i.e., which bus/train/tram to take, the timings, number of stops etc. Black color in google maps indicates train route, while red is for bus, blue would be for car.
Myki is used to touch-in/out for payments, which simplifies the task of paying the fares.

I'd also taken an Optus mobile connection which is working quite well for me and the internet speeds are excellent.

Coming to eating, I usually eat from 7/11. I'm quite okay with sandwiches etc., and the costs are quite low.

I am now ready to start the job hunt.....


----------



## AKExpat (Jul 30, 2017)

lauralnk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Got most of my basic stuffs done and also found an accommodation in the CBD!
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experience.

You are staying inside the CBD area or nearby like Darlinghurst. How much rent you are paying per week in shared accommodation and how many people. Further, I noticed there are bicycle routes also available by google map and their are separate tracks for cycles. Did you try that.


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

AKExpat said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience.
> 
> You are staying inside the CBD area or nearby like Darlinghurst. How much rent you are paying per week in shared accommodation and how many people. Further, I noticed there are bicycle routes also available by google map and their are separate tracks for cycles. Did you try that.


I'm staying in the CBD. For a shared accommodation the rent per week is typically AUS$ 800. There may be a few weeks deposit and a commitment of 3-6 months. I chose the CBD because it is easier to get your initial and important stuff done as all offices/banks are in walkable distance.

You also have a host of supermarkets, hotels, eateries etc., in the CBD. 

I would strongly suggest anyone moving to Melbourne to first book a hotel room in the CBD. There are hotels that offer a room in the range of AUD $ 80-130 per night. You may book for a week, during which you can get your initial stuff done and search for accommodation. You may also extend for a week more if needed. This method is better than losing money like myself. I have submitted a detailed report along with the relevant evidences to the police. Lets see what happens.

I also came to know of another scam where a student paid some money to a "dealer" for a car and the dealer later said the car failed the test and the contract is cancelled and money to be refunded. However, even after 20 days, nothing happened. When traced using the business number, the actual business owner is someone else and he said he'd heard of similar incidences of someone conning people using his organization's name.

So friends, there is a lot of conning even in Australia!

Applied for my medicare today and they said they'd send the card by post. There's nothing to do at centerlink for fresh migrants unless you've got kids, where you can get some help.

If you're making an initial entry or coming with less luggage, you can take the "Sky Bus" from the airport to the Southern Cross station - which is a major station for trains. The fee is just AUS$ 18, whereas a taxi can cost you around AUD$40. You can then take trains/trams/bus from here. Myki works for the entire PTV.

My next step would be to get a drivers license. Will try for this from tomorrow and keep you posted.

Fresh migrants would feel very strange and lonely for the first few days. I did. I even went to thought as to why I made this decision, was it a wrong decision etc. I even felt a strong urge to book a return ticket immediately and return.

So I'd suggest you not to keep indoors but to take walks on the roads, one of the reasons of preferring the CBD, visit libraries etc., which are cost effective methods of keeping yourself busy. Alternatively, you can travel in a bus/train/tram and get yourselves used to the various locations.

One more observation: The food quality is really high, whether you buy from a nominal outlet or a high class hotel. The ingredients are genuine and quite filling. I had a burger meal today from Hungry Jacks. It was quite heavy that I'm not able to eat dinner. The size of the burger is about twice of the McDonalds burger one can get in India!


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

Thanks a lot for sharing your take on the Aus life..

Keep posting your experiences, as it prepares us for what is probably in store for us too. 

Good luck with making Aus your home!



lauralnk said:


> I'm staying in the CBD. For a shared accommodation the rent per week is typically AUS$ 800. There may be a few weeks deposit and a commitment of 3-6 months. I chose the CBD because it is easier to get your initial and important stuff done as all offices/banks are in walkable distance.
> 
> You also have a host of supermarkets, hotels, eateries etc., in the CBD.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

lauralnk said:


> I'm staying in the CBD. For a shared accommodation the rent per week is typically AUS$ 800. There may be a few weeks deposit and a commitment of 3-6 months. I chose the CBD because it is easier to get your initial and important stuff done as all offices/banks are in walkable distance.
> 
> You also have a host of supermarkets, hotels, eateries etc., in the CBD.
> 
> ...


May I ask is it 800$ per person per week of rent?


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

Hats off to you for this detailed guidance, so far I have not read anything this detailed from an Indian perspective; as the perception of individuals can vary depending on where you come from.

I have few questions for you, if you are not too busy.

- You mentioned the stay costs you typically 800 AUD in CBD, Melbourne. Is this accurate? I see lot of rental apartments available for as low as 250 AUD per week (1BHK).

And, can you go bit more detailed into job hunting. Are you finding it hard? Did you try from your earlier firm for a transfer before the job hunt?

- How much time did it take for you to get the VISA after your invitation? Do you suggest doing the medicals, police clearance well in advance? (before even invite).

I wish you all the best and sincerely hope you find the bliss you were looking for in that movie.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks once again for sharing your experience in detailed way

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

lauralnk said:


> I'm staying in the CBD. For a shared accommodation the rent per week is typically AUS$ 800. There may be a few weeks deposit and a commitment of 3-6 months. I chose the CBD because it is easier to get your initial and important stuff done as all offices/banks are in walkable distance.
> 
> You also have a host of supermarkets, hotels, eateries etc., in the CBD.
> 
> ...



Very Impressive! Keep them coming.


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

Anamica23 said:


> May I ask is it 800$ per person per week of rent?


Its AUD$ 200 per week!  . This is for a shared accommodation for a single person.

One thing I've noticed is that many people, especially Indians purchase house(s) on loans and stack in as many people as they can, and use this income to pay the loans. 

Went to VicRoads to convert my existing Indian drivers license. The first step involves the verification of the Indian DL for which I got an appointment by the middle of December (yes, there a wait). I would be guided on the subsequent steps once the verification is over.

In the meantime, am reading through the driving guides and taking the practice tests. I also trying to enroll for driving lessons as my friends told me it would definitely pay off.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

lauralnk said:


> Its AUD$ 200 per week!  . This is for a shared accommodation for a single person.
> 
> One thing I've noticed is that many people, especially Indians purchase house(s) on loans and stack in as many people as they can, and use this income to pay the loans.
> 
> ...


Great job!! 


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun (Jul 30, 2017)

lauralnk said:


> Its AUD$ 200 per week!  . This is for a shared accommodation for a single person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks mate for the information . Helpful for all


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

Went to have a detailed look at the Southern Cross station. This is not just the most important station but is packed with restaurants, bars, shops and supermarkets! The prices are reasonable. When coming from India, simply bring what you need for the first month and then buy from here. Prices are not expensive and quality is way off better. 

You can get most food stuff from woolworths or coles. for AUD$3-5, you can get a very good ready meal. Buying supplies reduces costs further.

There are also about two pharmacies at the Southern Cross station.

Hence, its best first for newcomers to stay in the CBD for the initial period.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

I have heard that you can register at a library for free of cost which can help you with your internet usage during the initial days. Job hunting with a free internet provision can work better for new immigrants in most cases.

How is the weather in Melbourne like? Typically I heard we can compare that to Chennai or Mumbai in general (Typical coastal belt weather with loads of humidity)


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

lauralnk said:


> Went to have a detailed look at the Southern Cross station. This is not just the most important station but is packed with restaurants, bars, shops and supermarkets! The prices are reasonable. When coming from India, simply bring what you need for the first month and then buy from here. Prices are not expensive and quality is way off better.
> 
> You can get most food stuff from woolworths or coles. for AUD$3-5, you can get a very good ready meal. Buying supplies reduces costs further.
> 
> ...


For pharmacy, I would recommend peeople to go for ChemistWarehouse. Other one quite popular in Priceline pharmacy but CWH is cheaper. 

For groceries, you can have cheap stuff in Woolworths or Coles. I normally prefer Woolworths because of its close proximity to my house. Pro tip, keep an eye on Wednesday. For most of the things they put on discount (20-50% discount), items change on Wednesday. For example, if they put certain soft drinks on discount then it will be Wednesday to Tuesday and things will change on next Wednesday. Similarly, you can find chips, cookies etc at half price. 

For clothing, you can get some good stuff at Cotton On and Jay Jays. Cheaper but not so good stuff can be found at KMart or Target. I would recommend to go for Cotton On or Jay Jays in sub-urban areas. These stores in CBD areas normally don't have much discounts because people have to buy stuff from there anyway. 

Install Hungary Jacks app on phone, sometimes you may find good deal. 

If you are fitness freak, then Jetts GYM will be best for you, cheapest in Australia compared to other. Here to pro tip, wait for days when they waiv off joining fee. 

For those who drink, BWS will offer better choices compared to other  Again a pro-tip here, If you shop from Woolworths, don't just throw away the bill, you can find some good coupons at the back of that bill or just bottom part of bill. My friend used to get 6 bottle pack of Beer at cheaper price from that coupon.

These is my experience from my 1 year stay in Brisbane, but I think this will be valid to most parts of Australia. These are the points that came to my mind straight away. If someone needs help on any other topic, feel free to ask, I will try my best.


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> I have heard that you can register at a library for free of cost which can help you with your internet usage during the initial days. Job hunting with a free internet provision can work better for new immigrants in most cases.
> 
> How is the weather in Melbourne like? Typically I heard we can compare that to Chennai or Mumbai in general (Typical coastal belt weather with loads of humidity)


The free WiFi is only available at certain places in CBD and cannot be fully relied on. You can take an Optus Prepaid ultra which initially comes with 15GB! Most shared accommodation also comes with WiFi included.

You cant compare Melbourne with Chennai as the latter is lot warmer and humid!


----------



## dibu.johnson (Aug 29, 2013)

lauralnk said:


> A few more points:
> 
> First set of action items after reaching Melbourne:
> 
> ...


Hi Laura,
Very informative posts on your day by day explorations of Melbourne. We (wife, toddler and I) have made our first entry a few months back and will be relocating permanently to Melbourne by March 2018. 

I wanted to ask about the bank account process. I understand you created one while in India and transferred money to the account.
1) What were the bank charges for this in India? Where you charged in the destination Aus bank too?
2) When you went to the bank in person to activate it and take ur card, did you have to show residence proof in Aus? Or just the ID proof was enough?

The place you are staying now, do you have a residence proof for that in your name? Or is normally not available when sharing a place or staying in an Airbnb place?


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

dibu.johnson said:


> 1) What were the bank charges for this in India? Where you charged in the destination Aus bank too?
> 2) When you went to the bank in person to activate it and take ur card, did you have to show residence proof in Aus? Or just the ID proof was enough?
> 
> The place you are staying now, do you have a residence proof for that in your name? Or is normally not available when sharing a place or staying in an Airbnb place?


There are no bank charges for creating the bank account. When transferring funds from India to Australia, I was charged around INR 700/- each time, plus GST.
When you create your bank account, you're explicitly informed that you should take your original passport, original PAN card and the welcome letter with you when visiting the bank. Ideally, you should request for an appointment before visiting the bank for activation.

You should have a lease agreement created with whomsoever you're staying with so that this may be your address proof.


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

Its been 20 days since I've landed in Australia. I do still feel homesick but getting accustomed to this country and its culture. I've received my TFN and medicare and now trying for the age proof card. I have my Indian DL verification next month. These cards are necessary in many cases, such as house rentals.

I'm now in the heat of job hunting. Though I keep getting 3-4 calls per week, nothing seems to materialize. I do get to the first level interview but it goes silent after this step. Its terrible to stay without a job, especially when you're used to a routine.


----------



## dibu.johnson (Aug 29, 2013)

lauralnk said:


> You should have a lease agreement created with whomsoever you're staying with so that this may be your address proof.


Thanks for the info Laura!

Does this lease agreement need to be an official/governmental document? Or you can just download a template online and ask a friend to sign it, even if you don't stay with them? 

Regarding your Indian DL verification, do you need to provide them with some letter/documentation from your Indian RTO? Or do they do it electronically by themselves?


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

dibu.johnson said:


> Thanks for the info Laura!
> 
> Does this lease agreement need to be an official/governmental document? Or you can just download a template online and ask a friend to sign it, even if you don't stay with them?
> 
> Regarding your Indian DL verification, do you need to provide them with some letter/documentation from your Indian RTO? Or do they do it electronically by themselves?


The lease agreement would be on plain paper with similar wordings as in India, except they may not mention S/o or D/o etc. The conditions are pretty much as we see on most lease agreements in India.

There's no need to provide any documents for DL verification as ViCRoads would do it by themselves, based on which they shall suggest the next steps.


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi Everyone!

Its now 25 days since I've arrived. Job hunting is going on and I consider myself extremely lucky to have got an offer. 

The period between November to January is considered a dead period because most organizations shutdown and employees go on leave. This period can be compared with the Diwali/Dussera/Nav Ratri week in India. I seriously mean it when I say "dead" period and *humbly suggest to everyone never to come during this period* because you would be unnecessarily wasting money. The best time to come would be by mid-January when you can settle and gradually start applying for jobs. Please do not take this as a discouraging statement but I'm simply trying to help everyone save some AUD 3000/- for each member.

As for initial accommodation, I would suggest everyone to join the "Indians in Melbourne" facebook group, if you're coming to Melbourne or the relevant "Indian" facebook group. You can meet lots of Indians, get accommodation, obtain advise on many areas. Another alternative for those looking to come to Melbourne is to book a hotel during the first week, in the CBD. I had stayed at the "Pensione" hotel, which costed around AUD 100 per night. This hotel is also close to the southern cross station so you can use the skybus for travel from airport to southern cross station for just AUD 18, instead of taxi which is more expensive. You can also get your bank account activated, medicare, drivers license etc., done whilst you're in the CBD. Its also a great idea to get a shared accommodation in the CBD, for the first one or two months, during which you can learn to use the public transport, routes etc. Myki can be purchased from any station/tram/bus stop.

*Do note that you need to inspect any property (flat or house, own lease or share) before making any payments or entering to any agreements.*


----------



## JayJJ (Apr 5, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

lauralnk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Its now 25 days since I've arrived. Job hunting is going on and I consider myself extremely lucky to have got an offer.
> 
> ...


Congrats on you offer !!!
Thanks for the information.


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> Congrats on you offer !!!
> Thanks for the information.


I decided NOT to take the offer because the offer letter seems to mention some unfair conditions such as 4 months notice period, 12 hr (extensible) working hours and salary revision after 9 months (during discussion, this was 3 months). 

I mailed them with these concerns and they never got back, tried calling them but no response.

I'm getting a fishy feeling hence not taking this offer.

Looks like there are lots of fraudulent activities in Australia!


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

lauralnk said:


> I decided NOT to take the offer because the offer letter seems to mention some unfair conditions such as 4 months notice period, 12 hr (extensible) working hours and salary revision after 9 months (during discussion, this was 3 months).
> 
> I mailed them with these concerns and they never got back, tried calling them but no response.
> 
> ...



I guess some of the things that I have read in this thread are surely a revelation. Sad on you though!


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

lauralnk said:


> I decided NOT to take the offer because the offer letter seems to mention some unfair conditions such as 4 months notice period, 12 hr (extensible) working hours and salary revision after 9 months (during discussion, this was 3 months).
> 
> I mailed them with these concerns and they never got back, tried calling them but no response.
> 
> ...


Good for you.. Keep trying for a genuine one!! Best of luck. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## aks80 (Jan 20, 2017)

lauralnk said:


> I decided NOT to take the offer because the offer letter seems to mention some unfair conditions such as 4 months notice period, 12 hr (extensible) working hours and salary revision after 9 months (during discussion, this was 3 months).


If you don't mind answering, what role was this?


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

shets said:


> I guess some of the things that I have read in this thread are surely a revelation. Sad on you though!


Indeed yes, the very purpose of my thread, so that others are aware and do not make the same mistakes or can be wary. Though some people feel offended at my post(s) or demotivated, what I'm writing is the truth with not biasing whatsoever. 



kinnu369 said:


> Good for you.. Keep trying for a genuine one!! Best of luck.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Definitely! That's the only way out. Having said that, there are a plethora of openings, just wondering why they dont respond when you apply. Between landing and today, I've applied for atleast 100 openings. That should give everyone an idea of the job openings available. 



aks80 said:


> If you don't mind answering, what role was this?


The role is a Network Administrator.


----------



## mehere (Oct 8, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Search for postal/courier service from your home country to Australia
> 
> In India, I have seen ppl using Indiapost for shipping their household and other items of use
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I recently (a week back) sent a 22kg box of kitchen essentials by FedEx for 10000 INR (from India to Melbourne)

My initial plan though was to send it by India Post as Registered Parcel. But as my box was more than their limit of 20 kg, I was instructed to open my already packed and sealed carton and to repack items into 2 cartons. And to also cover and seal the carton(s) with cloth and wax seals. For this they directed me to a nearby private courier shop. On enquiry I was told that the cost of sending a registered parcel of 15 kg would be about 6000 INR. 

At the courier shop I found out that for 10000 INR my 22kg box would be shipped as is (sans repacking, or cloth and wax seal packing) through FedEx. So I decided to opt for FedEx instead. My parcel reached Melbourne by the 5th day. 

Another thing to consider when using India Post is that you WILL NOT BE ABLE TO TRACK YOUR PARCEL with the tracking number provided by India post once it leaves India's International Mailing Centre. No amount of enquiries, phone calls or emails will help track your parcel. I even tried contacting Australia Post's customer care! Your only resort will be to trust your karma :-D, and your parcel might or might not reach your (international) destination. It will reach 'most probably', but the situation you will be in, in the interim not knowing when or whether it is going to be delivered at all, isn't something I look forward to.

Also, food items (masalas, spices etc) can't be sent by FedEx, but can be sent through DHL. 

Hope this helps someone.

Over and out!

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mehere said:


> I recently (a week back) sent a 22kg box of kitchen essentials by FedEx for 10000 INR (from India to Melbourne)
> 
> My initial plan though was to send it by India Post as Registered Parcel. But as my box was more than their limit of 20 kg, I was instructed to open my already packed and sealed carton and to repack items into 2 cartons. And to also cover and seal the carton(s) with cloth and wax seals. For this they directed me to a nearby private courier shop. On enquiry I was told that the cost of sending a registered parcel of 15 kg would be about 6000 INR.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this information

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

mehere said:


> I recently (a week back) sent a 22kg box of kitchen essentials by FedEx for 10000 INR (from India to Melbourne)
> 
> My initial plan though was to send it by India Post as Registered Parcel. But as my box was more than their limit of 20 kg, I was instructed to open my already packed and sealed carton and to repack items into 2 cartons. And to also cover and seal the carton(s) with cloth and wax seals. For this they directed me to a nearby private courier shop. On enquiry I was told that the cost of sending a registered parcel of 15 kg would be about 6000 INR.
> 
> ...




Thank you for sharing a detailed note. I guess one can track using the India Post tracking number. However, they are slow to update on their website. As a matter of fact, there are plenty of websites which help us track our parcel provided we have the tracking ID.

I had once sent a parcel though the weight was far far less. I guess the process would remain the same. 

Any one with similar experience!


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

lauralnk said:


> I decided NOT to take the offer because the offer letter seems to mention some unfair conditions such as 4 months notice period, 12 hr (extensible) working hours and salary revision after 9 months (during discussion, this was 3 months).
> 
> I mailed them with these concerns and they never got back, tried calling them but no response.
> 
> ...



Hope to hear some of your experiences. I must add they are indeed an interesting read.

I guess the holiday fever would have started in OZ and the hiring would have been affected. Generally, this temporary freeze in hiring lasts until? I am told post the mid of January, it starts to pick up!


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi,

Just discovered there's a restaurant in CBD called "OM restaurant" which offers unlimited indian food at just AUD$6.50! The quality of food is quite good for the price. They have several outlets in the CBD, such as Elizabeth street, spencer street etc.


----------



## mehere (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi, 
Glad my post helped.
As far as my experiences go with India post, Im not sure that the inability to track a (registered) parcel is bcos of tardiness of India Post to update their online tracking. I was told by post office employees that India Post tracking number cannot be used to track posts once it's outside India. 

I'd love to know which other online websites help track India Post parcels outside of India.
I hope someone here has had a contrary experience with tracking so that I can also amend my knowledge regarding this, cos if there was a way to track, India Post is cheaper and reliable than all others. 

Also, my FedEx parcel that reached Melbourne had a medium square-sized hole on one side...looked like it was not entirely an "accidental damage caused in transit". I think whatever (or whoever) caused it was trying to find out what's inside. Am I being too paranoid about this? 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

mehere said:


> Hi,
> Glad my post helped.
> As far as my experiences go with India post, Im not sure that the inability to track a (registered) parcel is bcos of tardiness of India Post to update their online tracking. I was told by post office employees that India Post tracking number cannot be used to track posts once it's outside India.
> 
> ...




India post couriers/parcels can be a tracked. However, they are slow to update. Just google and you will be find websites that can be used as a help to track parcels. Ofcourse, numbers given are not of any help. 

I agree that some of the post office employees may not be updated on matters not directly concerning them. Perhaps, they could also be ill informed.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

lauralnk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just discovered there's a restaurant in CBD called "OM restaurant" which offers unlimited indian food at just AUD$6.50! The quality of food is quite good for the price. They have several outlets in the CBD, such as Elizabeth street, spencer street etc.




Thank you again. I am sure to explore this one soon!


----------



## mehere (Oct 8, 2016)

shets said:


> India post couriers/parcels can be a tracked. However, they are slow to update. Just google and you will be find websites that can be used as a help to track parcels. Ofcourse, numbers given are not of any help.
> 
> I agree that some of the post office employees may not be updated on matters not directly concerning them. Perhaps, they could also be ill informed.


This is awesome! Can you tell me which websites? Have you used them yourself?

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

mehere said:


> This is awesome! Can you tell me which websites? Have you used them yourself?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


*India Post - Track Consignment*


----------



## mehere (Oct 8, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> *India Post - Track Consignment*


Haha..I hope you were joking.

I meant, what websites other than that of India Post. 

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

mehere said:


> This is awesome! Can you tell me which websites? Have you used them yourself?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk



KeeDA has already shared the official one. Just google you will find plenty of third party ones. I recently used India Post services for a shipment to Pretoria. They are reliable along with being cost effective. Perhaps, slow when you compare it with private players.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

mehere said:


> Haha..I hope you were joking.
> 
> I meant, what websites other than that of India Post.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


Oh! Sorry about that. I thought the conversation was about tracking India Post parcels. As for others: there are a few listed in the first post on this thread: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/946802-experience-india-post.html*


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

I just had a realization about seek.com; Many of the openings advertised by consultants simply do not even exist! When I called the consultant, they're beating about the bush. When I checked with the respective company website(s), no such opportunity exists! LOL! Needless to say, I had a nice laughter!


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

lauralnk said:


> I just had a realization about seek.com; Many of the openings advertised by consultants simply do not even exist! When I called the consultant, they're beating about the bush. When I checked with the respective company website(s), no such opportunity exists! LOL! Needless to say, I had a nice laughter!


What could be the rationale for posting bogus openings ? How does it benefit them ? I am in no way questioning the validity of your findings, just trying to understand the standard practices of Aussie consultants. Based on past experiences, I would imagine the recruiting managers in companies would be working hand in glove with these consultants. Many a times job openings are posted on company website only after finalising a candidate to circumvent regulations.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

AmazingTiger said:


> What could be the rationale for posting bogus openings ? How does it benefit them ? I am in no way questioning the validity of your findings, just trying to understand the standard practices of Aussie consultants. Based on past experiences, I would imagine the recruiting managers in companies would be working hand in glove with these consultants. Many a times job openings are posted on company website only after finalising a candidate to circumvent regulations.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


I too had realised this *long back*. They say it is done to add profiles in their database pool for easy and quick access in the future; to just add diversity and volume to their database that in turn can then be a showcase to their clients (the employers); or maybe just to make the most of their limited time paid membership on the job portals.


----------



## 90.ajoshi (Oct 2, 2017)

@amazing tiger: 
I saw you got a grant on immitracker. Hearty Congrats!!  thank you for all your help on this forum. I wish you a good luck on your new journey ahead!!!!


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

90.ajoshi said:


> @amazing tiger:
> I saw you got a grant on immitracker. Hearty Congrats!!  thank you for all your help on this forum. I wish you a good luck on your new journey ahead!!!!


Thanks much mate! 
Best of luck to you as well for all your present and future endeavours.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshi90 (Jul 17, 2013)

lauralnk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just discovered there's a restaurant in CBD called "OM restaurant" which offers unlimited indian food at just AUD$6.50! The quality of food is quite good for the price. They have several outlets in the CBD, such as Elizabeth street, spencer street etc.


If you search for HARE KRSNA in Danks St Melbourne, its free there, Same food as OM restuarant


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi Everyone!

I had an appointment at VicRoads today for the license verification. The process was quite straight forward. The documents required were:

1. Original Passport
2. Original driving license
3. Proof of address - I used my TFN letter
4. Second ID proof - I used the medicare card

The license was validated and the process simply took about 10 minutes. I've scheduled an appointment for the learners test on Thursday and preparing for the same.

No success so far on the job front, maybe its because of the Christmas season. Interestingly, most of my friends have also closed their doors!  . So I'm left to steer the ship through this unchartered space - not giving up though.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

AmazingTiger said:


> What could be the rationale for posting bogus openings ? How does it benefit them ? I am in no way questioning the validity of your findings, just trying to understand the standard practices of Aussie consultants. Based on past experiences, I would imagine the recruiting managers in companies would be working hand in glove with these consultants. Many a times job openings are posted on company website only after finalising a candidate to circumvent regulations.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


The consultants could be trying to keep or maintain a database or trying to showcase a healthy business so as to attract candidates and employers. However, what I find unethical is that they do it using the names of reputed companies. When I browsed the careers section of these companies, no such job opening exists.


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

I had in interview with a second company. It was very extensive with lots of questions and even practicals! At the end, they told me they shall get back to me. On my way back I got a call from them saying that they're very happy with the interview and whether I can start on Monday. I was very glad to hear it until they told me that I would have to work for free, as "trial" for sometime, after which they would arrive at a contract or permanent offer!

Wow! This is getting more and more interesting! I never knew such practices existed in Australia.

I have decided that I would wait till end of Feb 2018 and if nothing works, I shall return back to India. No need to unnecessarily spend AUD & simply waste time.


----------



## navinchhabra (Nov 4, 2016)

lauralnk said:


> I had in interview with a second company. It was very extensive with lots of questions and even practicals! At the end, they told me they shall get back to me. On my way back I got a call from them saying that they're very happy with the interview and whether I can start on Monday. I was very glad to hear it until they told me that I would have to work for free, as "trial" for sometime, after which they would arrive at a contract or permanent offer!
> 
> Wow! This is getting more and more interesting! I never knew such practices existed in Australia.
> 
> I have decided that I would wait till end of Feb 2018 and if nothing works, I shall return back to India. No need to unnecessarily spend AUD & simply waste time.


What I heard from my friends who recently moved is that December and January is wrong month to move. Second you should be prepared for at least 3 months until you find some decent job.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rathishv (Jun 2, 2017)

lauralnk said:


> I had in interview with a second company. It was very extensive with lots of questions and even practicals! At the end, they told me they shall get back to me. On my way back I got a call from them saying that they're very happy with the interview and whether I can start on Monday. I was very glad to hear it until they told me that I would have to work for free, as "trial" for sometime, after which they would arrive at a contract or permanent offer!
> 
> Wow! This is getting more and more interesting! I never knew such practices existed in Australia.
> 
> I have decided that I would wait till end of Feb 2018 and if nothing works, I shall return back to India. No need to unnecessarily spend AUD & simply waste time.



Apparently my sector is hot in Aus right now and I had a chat with one recruiter who confirmed this. He also told that even then, Nov to Jan is 'downtime' in Aus and no one will even look at CVs during that time and he will contact me back after New year ( I am offshore) . So, I think it is just the wrong time of the year, and you will receive +ve feed back after new year, mostly towards the end of Jan. 
Keep your hopes up ! :santa:


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

navinchhabra said:


> What I heard from my friends who recently moved is that December and January is wrong month to move. Second you should be prepared for at least 3 months until you find some decent job.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk





rathishv said:


> Apparently my sector is hot in Aus right now and I had a chat with one recruiter who confirmed this. He also told that even then, Nov to Jan is 'downtime' in Aus and no one will even look at CVs during that time and he will contact me back after New year ( I am offshore) . So, I think it is just the wrong time of the year, and you will receive +ve feed back after new year, mostly towards the end of Jan.
> Keep your hopes up ! :santa:


Thanks for the encouraging words! Anybody got a template for the perfect Australian CV & cover letter? I heard this plays a huge role as well and I've been tweaking my CV a lot but wanted to compare with everyone, as some of you may be experts in CVs.


I had an appointment with VicRoads for my learners test and passed with flying colors! I now have to pass the "hazard perception test" and the actual "driving test" . The learners test seemed pretty easy, there are sample questions provided on the VicRoads site and you can practice these questions and read through the manuals provided and you'll be through. You may visit any of the VicRoads center for such purposes and the services provided are excellent. The office by itself looks quite beautiful with well laid visitors seating area, counters and polite staff. You can book your appointment online or take a token (as you would do in an Airtel/Vodafone store). Tests & verification do require a prior appointment, however.


----------



## anuapply (Aug 21, 2016)

lauralnk said:


> Thanks for the encouraging words! Anybody got a template for the perfect Australian CV & cover letter? I heard this plays a huge role as well and I've been tweaking my CV a lot but wanted to compare with everyone, as some of you may be experts in CVs.
> 
> 
> I had an appointment with VicRoads for my learners test and passed with flying colors! I now have to pass the "hazard perception test" and the actual "driving test" . The learners test seemed pretty easy, there are sample questions provided on the VicRoads site and you can practice these questions and read through the manuals provided and you'll be through. You may visit any of the VicRoads center for such purposes and the services provided are excellent. The office by itself looks quite beautiful with well laid visitors seating area, counters and polite staff. You can book your appointment online or take a token (as you would do in an Airtel/Vodafone store). Tests & verification do require a prior appointment, however.


'

its darkest before the dawn.... You have been able to crack couple of interviews in such market... stick around and good things are in store for you. Finding a job in India is also no longer a cakewalk.....


----------



## 90.ajoshi (Oct 2, 2017)

Hello All,

I received my subclass 189 grant last week. I stay in USA and will be moving out in the next 15 days.
Does anyone know if there are any visa related and/or US govt. related procedures to be taken care of before leaving the country. I am currently on an H1B visa. Also, do you know what is supposed to be done with the social security number?
Is there a website that suggests what to do before leaving USA forever? I would like to handle my leave following all the procedures so that I can re-enter the US in the future for travel or business. 
Can someone advise? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mightycoder (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi Laura,

Over the YouTube I have seen excellent reviews about some consultancies like Career Launch Australia, DreamVisas etc., Please let me know if you have verified if they are genuine.

Also they talk a lot about making your resume the "Top Find". Could you please see if you can find it worth spending on those consultancies while someone is in India?

Thanks and Wish you an Advance Happy New Year!!!! I wish all your dreams come true this 2018...


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi Everyone!

Belated Merry Christmas!

I've passed the VicRoads Learners knowledge test and the hazard perception tests, now preparing for the actual driving tests. I will have to enrol in a driving school for some lessons and this is going to cost around AUD 500, but will be worth it, since the instructors would be able to teach in a test oriented manner.

As for the job search, I did have a couple of more interviews but that's when the Christmas holidays came in, now have to wait till the second week of Jan 2018, for the final feedback.

In the interim, the company where I'd declined the offer also came back to me asking me whether I'm reconsidering and they're also ready to revise the offer.

Let me wait and see.

Meanwhile, I moved to a studio home and purchased some basic household utilities to keep life moving on.


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

mightycoder said:


> Hi Laura,
> 
> Over the YouTube I have seen excellent reviews about some consultancies like Career Launch Australia, DreamVisas etc., Please let me know if you have verified if they are genuine.
> 
> ...


Everybody makes claims but whether or not they're genuine is yet another matter. Do not pay any agency to make/remake your CV, interview tips etc., you can fine such tips in youtube or linkedin premium membership.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

lauralnk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Belated Merry Christmas!
> 
> ...


If you know driving pretty well, I would suggest taking the 1hr lesson just before your driving test. Once you have identified where to give your drive test, search for driving instructors in that area. In 1 hour they take you on the most probable test route, tell you the do's and dont's, make you do reverse parallel parking or 3 point turn etc. Should cost you around 160-170$ for an hour. Also, remember you will have to pay 80$ for 3 years license or 270$ for 10 years


----------



## rasinghb (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi Laura,

I chanced upon this thread and must thank you for sharing your experience regularly. It is very valuable for all the forum members.

How much money do you feel is sufficient when migrating considering there will be at least 2-3 months before one gets a job and starts getting paid?


----------



## bossabbx (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks for sharing your experiences. I'll be moving to Australia in February .
Please keep us posted.


----------



## Vivek6_m (Dec 29, 2017)

lauralnk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Belated Merry Christmas!
> 
> ...


If you are Good in Driving, then only a Couple of Hrs Class is more than enough.

I have got mine in 2007 & I didn't go for any class during that time.

Good thing that I have done while returning hack to India is that I have extended my Vic Licence to 10 Yrs.

All the best on Obtaining your DL..

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

Mithung said:


> If you know driving pretty well, I would suggest taking the 1hr lesson just before your driving test. Once you have identified where to give your drive test, search for driving instructors in that area. In 1 hour they take you on the most probable test route, tell you the do's and dont's, make you do reverse parallel parking or 3 point turn etc. Should cost you around 160-170$ for an hour. Also, remember you will have to pay 80$ for 3 years license or 270$ for 10 years


I have been driving for the past 24 years, held Indian & Kenyan drivers licenses. However, I am planning to take a few driving lessons through a school. They're charging AUD 50 per hour. I feel six lessons may be enough, though may take more if needed.  . After driving in India, driving anywhere in the world is a cakewalk.



rasinghb said:


> Hi Laura,
> 
> I chanced upon this thread and must thank you for sharing your experience regularly. It is very valuable for all the forum members.
> 
> How much money do you feel is sufficient when migrating considering there will be at least 2-3 months before one gets a job and starts getting paid?


Depends on your lifestyle. Accomodation (shared) can be around AUD 1000, monthly personal expenses can be around AUD 500. So take it as AUD 1500 per month. I've not considered other expenses such as taking tests, courses etc. This would be for a single person.



Vivek6_m said:


> If you are Good in Driving, then only a Couple of Hrs Class is more than enough.
> 
> I have got mine in 2007 & I didn't go for any class during that time.
> 
> ...


Thanks!  . Am planning to go with a driving school, the coming week. will keep you posted.


I moved to a studio home, which has pretty much everything and close to all necessary resources. Also purchased some household stuff such as a microwave, dinner set, toaster, rice cooker, egg boiler etc.. The total cost came to AUD 300, from K-Mart. Monthly groceries for a single person would not exceed AUD 300, plus 50 for mobile and 100 for broadband and 50 for Myki. You would not have broadband expenses if you're in a shared accommodation. Food costs (groceries) are pretty reasonable, considering the superior quality. Please do not convert the Australia prices to your local currency, if you do that, you'll never buy anything.  . 

The best way to compare is a factor of 10, e.g. AUD 1 can be considered as INR 10/-

Drycleaning costs around AUD 7 per blazer, ironing is around AUD 2.50 for a shirt.


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

Life is moving on as usual and myself getting more and more adjusted to this environment. I started getting more and more interview calls from the second week of January 2018, though some of them are in Sydney and I really do not like the idea of going to Sydney.

I'm now in the process of taking driving lessons from a school. This is a great idea as it enables you to get used to the Australian roads, refresh the traffic rules and prepares you for the actual test. The lessons are typically AUD 50 per lesson. My instructor is pretty good (he's a Greek). I've also scheduled a test in February 2018. One point to note here is to choose a test (VicRoads) in a suburb as the city ones have more rules related to trams which you may be tested, which may include hook turns etc. I therefore booked in a suburb.


----------



## Vivek6_m (Dec 29, 2017)

lauralnk said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Life is moving on as usual and myself getting more and more adjusted to this environment. I started getting more and more interview calls from the second week of January 2018, though some of them are in Sydney and I really do not like the idea of going to Sydney.
> 
> I'm now in the process of taking driving lessons from a school. This is a great idea as it enables you to get used to the Australian roads, refresh the traffic rules and prepares you for the actual test. The lessons are typically AUD 50 per lesson. My instructor is pretty good (he's a Greek). I've also scheduled a test in February 2018. One point to note here is to choose a test (VicRoads) in a suburb as the city ones have more rules related to trams which you may be tested, which may include hook turns etc. I therefore booked in a suburb.


Great Work.. Carry on & All the best on obtaining an Australian DL.

Try to get it at the earliest as I have gone through a news that the Govt is making Tough rules in order to Reduce Accidents, Especially with the Overseas Licence holders driving in Australia (Even for Tourists)..


----------



## Landcruiser (Jan 3, 2017)

lauralnk said:


> There are no bank charges for creating the bank account. When transferring funds from India to Australia, I was charged around INR 700/- each time, plus GST.
> When you create your bank account, you're explicitly informed that you should take your original passport, original PAN card and the welcome letter with you when visiting the bank. Ideally, you should request for an appointment before visiting the bank for activation.
> 
> You should have a lease agreement created with whomsoever you're staying with so that this may be your address proof.


Thanks for all the information shared lauralnk.

Is the Indian Pan card required for bank account in Aus? Also for address proof is it required, as we might stay in a friend's place or hotel initially without renting out a place.


----------



## Landcruiser (Jan 3, 2017)

lauralnk said:


> I decided NOT to take the offer because the offer letter seems to mention some unfair conditions such as 4 months notice period, 12 hr (extensible) working hours and salary revision after 9 months (during discussion, this was 3 months).
> 
> I mailed them with these concerns and they never got back, tried calling them but no response.
> 
> ...



I really liked this piece of information. Most people do share positive things and the picture can be really rosy. But knowing the darker side of things and the challenges will really help one prepare better and be more realistic. Many thinks for putting this out.


----------



## Landcruiser (Jan 3, 2017)

lauralnk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I had an appointment at VicRoads today for the license verification. The process was quite straight forward. The documents required were:
> 
> ...


Hi Lauralnk, Is your name spelled same or different in driver's license and passport? In case it is different did VicRoads accept as is or asked for additional RTO documentation/steps to be followed?


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

Landcruiser said:


> Thanks for all the information shared lauralnk.
> 
> Is the Indian Pan card required for bank account in Aus? Also for address proof is it required, as we might stay in a friend's place or hotel initially without renting out a place.


Yes, the PAN card is required to activate the bank account. You can give your friends address initially and change to your own when you move. This is not an issue.



Landcruiser said:


> Hi Lauralnk, Is your name spelled same or different in driver's license and passport? In case it is different did VicRoads accept as is or asked for additional RTO documentation/steps to be followed?


I wouldnt be sure here but I guess because both the DL and the passport do have your photograph, proving your identity should not be an issue. In any case, VicRoads validate the license themselves, so better wait to what they say and then proceed. I personally feel this should not be an issue. Do you have any other document where your name is incorrectly spelt?


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

Landcruiser said:


> I really liked this piece of information. Most people do share positive things and the picture can be really rosy. But knowing the darker side of things and the challenges will really help one prepare better and be more realistic. Many thinks for putting this out.


Well, people in India are waiting to move abroad, by hook or crook and once they reach abroad, they have to show their friends and relatives that they're superior, hence paint the rosy picture. 

I have seen people suffer a lot. Do understand that we are migrating under "skilled migration" which means, they need people to do the work and not as managers or bosses. Because both the husband and wife works, AU gives benefits such as free education, medicare etc., with both incomes, people are able to have some savings. The kind of work they do - well that's another discussion. After having some savings, they buy a house because home loan interest rates are around 3.5% pa. Car loan is around 6.5-7% . The home loan tenure is usually 30 years and car loan for 7 years. To meet the EMIs, they let out the rooms of their house for additional income, while the husband, wife & kids use a single bedroom.

I have seen Phd holders driving cabs, students working for as little as AUD$ 10-15 per hour. These students are usually 17-20 years old doing their Bachelors. From this meagre income, they have to meet their fees (usually around AUD$ 12K per semester) and their daily expenses. Some are so weak that they can hardly carry the tray of food! Such people came because they saw the board that says, "study, migrate, earn/work" in Australia, at some agent's office window 

In Australia, its not about what type of work you do but simply do any work, earn money and move on with your life. If you're okay with this type of life, Australia is for you. 

I would say, if you're earning (single or combined husband/wife) above INR 20 lacs in India, have bought a house/car, then you many not see much of an advantage.


----------



## Landcruiser (Jan 3, 2017)

lauralnk said:


> I wouldnt be sure here but I guess because both the DL and the passport do have your photograph, proving your identity should not be an issue. In any case, VicRoads validate the license themselves, so better wait to what they say and then proceed. I personally feel this should not be an issue. Do you have any other document where your name is incorrectly spelt?


My passort has name as : Abcd Efgh Hijk Lmno Pqrs, but my driving license has my name as Abcd Efgh H L P (just the initials for my surname). But I have PAN with surname initials to prove. Some people have written that we need RTO letter and VFS validation ets so wanted to be prepared and do the work when I have time here.


----------



## Landcruiser (Jan 3, 2017)

lauralnk said:


> I would say, if you're earning (single or combined husband/wife) above INR 20 lacs in India, have bought a house/car, then you many not see much of an advantage.


Makes me think for sure. But there are other views as well. There are many people really having a better situation there than in India. Of course every country need workers. Changing jobs and career in India is equally tough as well as there is more competition, there are biases here as well and there are toxic bosses that make life hell. 

For people that are well settled already the difference will be small though.


----------



## puneetarora03 (Jul 19, 2017)

Very useful information on this thread. Thanks all expats for sharing this. Though I wanted to know few more things. 

1. Is there any possibility to extend the first entry before date given in Grant letter under any medical circumstances. 
2. If we travel(validation trip) and apply for Medical card there for medical emergency then what all documents required. Is address proof(Lease agreement) required? 
3. We have Victoria state sponsorship. Is it mandatory to register for Medical care card in Victoria or anywhere in Australia.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

puneetarora03 said:


> Very useful information on this thread. Thanks all for sharing this. Though I wanted to know few more things.
> 
> 1. Is there any possibility to extend the first entry before date given in Grant letter under any medical circumstances.
> 2. If we travel(validation trip) and apply for Medical card there for medical emergency then what all documents required. Is address proof(Lease agreement) required?
> ...


-
I can answer about Grant date extension. You can request You CO i.e. Adelaide or Brisbane team to extend your grant date with valid reasons. If they consider it genuine your Initial Entry Date(IED) can be waived. Please refer the link as well http://www.forum.com//australia--forum--living-australia/1279522-initial-entry-date-waiver.html


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

puneetarora03 said:


> Very useful information on this thread. Thanks all expats for sharing this. Though I wanted to know few more things.
> 
> 1. Is there any possibility to extend the first entry before date given in Grant letter under any medical circumstances.
> 2. If we travel(validation trip) and apply for Medical card there for medical emergency then what all documents required. Is address proof(Lease agreement) required?
> ...


1. Already answered in previous post
2. Go through the application form. All the documents required are given

https://www.humanservices.gov.au/sites/default/files/documents/3101-1306en.pdf
Some proof of residence is required. You have several options as per the link above

3. You can apply anywhere, but beware by not living in Victoria for 2 years, you are violating the terms of your PR sponsorship and this may cause you problems in future when applying for citizenship or even earlier, should VIC decide to enforce this rule more strictly 

Cheers


----------



## Shiv1002 (Dec 7, 2017)

lauralnk said:


> I was very happy with my job and life over here in India, well paid, led a life much above a common man. The idea of migration sparked in my mind by a movie that I'd watched and it was shot in New Zealand. The beautiful scenaries, clean and crisp environment along with even better quality of life implanted the new plan.
> 
> I started exploring the process of migration to New Zealand, Australia and Canada. I chose Australia because I've got many of my friends who'd migrated to Australia and they gave me a positive feedback. I'd also visited Australia (among several other countries) a few times and had nothing negative about it, though those were strictly business travel.
> 
> ...




When are you moving? if already moved then would you like to share your experience.


----------



## puneetarora03 (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks buddy for your response. I will be definitely sending email to CO. 
BTW, the link which you shared is saying 404 not found. 


Thank you Newbienz for your response. Yes I will be migrating to Victoria atleast for 2 years. I was asking as I am planning to visit Sydney for my VISA validation trip.


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

Landcruiser said:


> My passort has name as : Abcd Efgh Hijk Lmno Pqrs, but my driving license has my name as Abcd Efgh H L P (just the initials for my surname). But I have PAN with surname initials to prove. Some people have written that we need RTO letter and VFS validation ets so wanted to be prepared and do the work when I have time here.


Hmmm... I would not have an exact answer here but if its possible, have the DL to reflect the correct name, if possible. You can go through some agent to make your process faster. By the way, you can write to VicRoads customer support and they would respond you. They did for me. It would be a great idea to fix up a license verification appointment with VicRoads before you start your journey from India, around 2-3 weeks prior to your journey as there is usually a huge wait time for this. You may also fix an appointment for the learners' knowledge test and Hazard perception tests in advance as well, so as to minimise the wait period. The leaners' knowledge test practise questions and guides are available in VicRoads website and the questions are pretty similar. You may practise from this site while you're still in India, so that you can do the test once your DL is verified. As for the HPT, use the following link: My Licence - Done . Though this is for south Australia, VicRoads HPT is pretty similar.



Landcruiser said:


> Makes me think for sure. But there are other views as well. There are many people really having a better situation there than in India. Of course every country need workers. Changing jobs and career in India is equally tough as well as there is more competition, there are biases here as well and there are toxic bosses that make life hell.
> 
> For people that are well settled already the difference will be small though.


You've nailed it! I too came to Australia after going through what you've mentioned above.  . I'm not saying its bad here but you really need to be patient and keep your cool till the time you get your first job or first well paying job. There are jobs but when you get is entirely dependent on your luck. There is also a requirement of "local experience" which is a chicken and egg problem, i.e., unless you get your job, you wont have local experience but without local experience you find it difficult to get employed.  . At such times, we often end up thinking why we came here.

Other than this part, everything else is perfect over here. Its not expensive as many describe, considering the quality of goods, services & life you get.


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

Shiv1002 said:


> When are you moving? if already moved then would you like to share your experience.


I have moved already in November 2017 and its my experience that I'm sharing in this thread. I'm the one who started this thread. 


I also wish to make changes to the points given above, to as below:

1. Medications - Carry enough for about 3 months with valid prescriptions
2. Clothes - These may be expensive in AU, so carry enough to last around a year, both formal, casual and home wear. *==> No need, simply carry within your weight limits, the cost in AU is pretty comparable to India and the quality is better in AU*
3. Do remember to stock enough wool wear as well, such as sweaters, jackets etc. Would be a good idea to include some caps and sunglasses as well.*==> No need, simply carry within your weight limits, the cost in AU is pretty comparable to India and the quality is better in AU*
4. If you use prescription glasses, get an eye test done and update your glasses and do carry a spare.
5. Have a comprehensive health checkup done, including a dental.
6. Buy enough footwear and accessories as well*==> No need, simply carry within your weight limits, the cost in AU is pretty comparable to India and the quality is better in AU*
7. Create a bank account and transfer sufficient funds. You may carry a FOREX card for some immediate expenses, when you land in AU. I felt this is the most efficient and cost effective option.
8. Packing for travel - I'm pretty sure most of you are aware of this part
9. Job hunting preparation - Enough has been discussed==> Do not rely much on seek.com, I found linkedin to be more effective. You may also use your contacts/references to pull some strings - it works!

Finally, please feel to reach out to me when you reach here and you require some assistance. I shall help you out to the best of my capacity.


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi Everyone!

I have a happy news that I managed to obtain the Victoria drivers license - FULL.

I had an Indian drivers license which was validated by VicRoads and then I'd passed the leaners' knowledge test and hazard perception test.

The drivers test is the third stage and is quite an extensive one. You need to observe all the traffic laws and etiquettes as per the driving test (VicRoads) standards. I'd taken lessons from a driving school and the instructor was simply out of the world. During the test day, I noticed he was in a greater pressure than myself and that's when I realised that my success meant his as well. He took me on a final circuit just to be sure that I made a note of all observations while driving.

During the test, some of the errors are considered critical and if this happens, the test is terminated immediately and you fail. Furthermore, under this circumstance, you would not be allowed to drive any longer with your overseas license, until you pass the test. 

The complete test information can be found on the VicRoads site. I was glad when the examiner told me I'd passed, because of the costs associated and the Australian drivers license opens many more avenues for me or anyone.


----------



## rasinghb (Oct 15, 2017)

lauralnk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I have a happy news that I managed to obtain the Victoria drivers license - FULL.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Laura !

Any luck with the job hunt?


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

rasinghb said:


> Congratulations Laura !
> 
> Any luck with the job hunt?


As for the job hunt, interviews are going on. From my experience, the hiring starts from the first week of February, after the year end closure, not even in January. In fact, today being the 12th February, I'm now seeing new job postings and getting responses. Suffice to say, mid of Feb would be the part when hiring comes into full swing.

The processes also take a great deal of time, unlike in India where the moment an interview is done, the consultant calls you and the interviewer and you get the feedback and know of the next stages. Over here, you have to keep following them (mail or SMS) and you may get a feedback a week later. Things go slowly here... though not good for us. 

This is only applicable if you're looking for a job according to your preference, else any job can be available, if you're ready to do it.


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

Oh.. I forgot to mention this:

A member of this forum was almost going to get conned in a rental scam, similar to what had happened to me. Fortunately for this member, the member had approached me and I was able to avert the person from the cheating. So, if any of you are trying to rent houses from your home country, beware - the same criminal gang is very much operational.

I'm not disclosing the members identity to respect the privacy.

I also came across a set of youtube videos made by a young lady who'd come from Columbia, as a student and then settled in Melbourne. She's made quite a number of fantastic videos on how-to's in Melbourne. 

Here's the link: 




These videos are simply out of the world!


----------



## AmitavaDeb (May 17, 2017)

Your migration journey reminded me of my own  Your first post was clearly indicative of how well prepared you were. The DIBP clearly states to take assistance of MARA agents, to avoid inconveniences at a later date due to misguided information. Glad you made it. Welcome


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

*Kudos!!!!*

Hi @lauralnk,

Brilliant Stuff.

I really appreciate the valuable time & effort you might have had to put in for sharing these precious personal Oz experiences.

Surely, these would help many Oz aspirants (like us).

All Kudos to you !!!!


----------



## rathishv (Jun 2, 2017)

HI lauralnk

The video is not accessible for me here in UAE ? Does the link still valid ?
Thanks

Edited : It wroks now.. thanks



lauralnk said:


> Oh.. I forgot to mention this:
> 
> A member of this forum was almost going to get conned in a rental scam, similar to what had happened to me. Fortunately for this member, the member had approached me and I was able to avert the person from the cheating. So, if any of you are trying to rent houses from your home country, beware - the same criminal gang is very much operational.
> 
> ...


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

The video is still available, simply right click on the title, "Living in Melbourne - YouTube" and copy the link and paste directly to the browser.


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

Hooray! I have good news!

I got a job offer letter yesterday! The job profile is indeed related to my experience and the job grade is also perfect. Above all, the pay and benefits are extremely well. The only sad part is that I have to move to a new city.

One point regarding recruitment in Australia is that it restarts from around Feb 15th, after the Christmas holidays. I would therefore strongly recommend migrants NEVER to come during and including November to January. I can see plenty of openings being listed and am also receiving several calls and interview schedules.

The other part to emphasise is the fluency in English language. If you feel you have challenges with English, please attend or take some language lessons. The interview tips provided on youtube are also fine! This is probably one of the reasons why many don't even get interview calls because recruiters do not feel confident that the candidate may be able to express himself/herself. One should also dress impeccably for interviews - no compromise.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

lauralnk said:


> Hooray! I have good news!
> 
> I got a job offer letter yesterday! The job profile is indeed related to my experience and the job grade is also perfect. Above all, the pay and benefits are extremely well. The only sad part is that I have to move to a new city.
> 
> ...


Congrats... You made it finally!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

lauralnk said:


> Hooray! I have good news!
> 
> I got a job offer letter yesterday! The job profile is indeed related to my experience and the job grade is also perfect. Above all, the pay and benefits are extremely well. The only sad part is that I have to move to a new city.
> 
> ...


Congratulations :smile:


----------



## klusarun (Jul 30, 2017)

lauralnk said:


> Hooray! I have good news!
> 
> I got a job offer letter yesterday! The job profile is indeed related to my experience and the job grade is also perfect. Above all, the pay and benefits are extremely well. The only sad part is that I have to move to a new city.
> 
> ...




Great news all the best buddy


----------



## rasinghb (Oct 15, 2017)

lauralnk said:


> Hooray! I have good news!
> 
> I got a job offer letter yesterday! The job profile is indeed related to my experience and the job grade is also perfect. Above all, the pay and benefits are extremely well. The only sad part is that I have to move to a new city.
> 
> ...


Congratulations ! This is indeed great news !! and Thanks for sharing the tips regarding English fluency.
Do you mind sharing which city you moving to?

Also did you manage to get the job from your CV on job portals? OR did any references/contacts/friends help?


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

Hey Laura,

That is just perfect news..! Good luck on the job front, and settling in the new city. Just out of curiosity, where would you be moving to?

I am making my move to Adelaide next month and your posts have given a lot of clarity and direction. Keep sharing your experiences!

Cheers,
Aafreen



lauralnk said:


> Hooray! I have good news!
> 
> I got a job offer letter yesterday! The job profile is indeed related to my experience and the job grade is also perfect. Above all, the pay and benefits are extremely well. The only sad part is that I have to move to a new city.
> 
> ...


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

rasinghb said:


> Congratulations ! This is indeed great news !! and Thanks for sharing the tips regarding English fluency.
> Do you mind sharing which city you moving to?
> 
> Also did you manage to get the job from your CV on job portals? OR did any references/contacts/friends help?


Thanks everybody for your kind appreciation.

I would be moving to Perth.

I go to know the opening from seek. The company did ask for references so I gave the details of two of my previous managers, one of them is a senior director in UK while the other is now a CEO of a prominent company in India.

Please be relaxed and follow the STAR model during the interview process.

However, I still repeat the golden statement, "*PLEASE DO NOT COME TO AUSTRALIA DURING THE MONTHS OF NOVEMBER TO FEBRUARY*" . The hiring season commences from the mid of February.


----------



## siva.devshiva (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi Laura,

Heartly congrats to you !

It will helpful to me & others that if you could share that some of the common question in the interview u may faced.... (if possible)

Thanks !



Regards,
Siva.


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

siva.devshiva said:


> Hi Laura,
> 
> Heartly congrats to you !
> 
> ...



Most of the times, the interview would be in a star model unless its an Indian company where they typically "harass" the candidate.

There are several videos in Youtube which would be of great help. Please do go through these videos and prepare yourselves. Most of the times, the job would be through a consultant, so the first interview would be with the consultant. This would be a face to face interview. The consultant needs to be "sure" of the candidate profiles they're sending, hence this interview. Once shortlisted, the consultant would inform you on the subsequent steps. You should always go for interview in strict formals, perfectly groomed, with the right body language. The consultant would also assist you with the tips for the interview. As this stage, you should try and obtain as much information as possible on the role, the organisation and the interview panel. 

You may be confronted with a question on how much salary you're expecting. In such a case, you should ask for the range and tell them you're okay with the range. Never specify a figure as the local practise is that the person who quotes the figure is often the loser in the bargain.

Your CV should also be in the Australian format. You can use the templates found in the MS Word 2016 templates. Typically, this means the CV should have the header as your name, followed by your physical address, email and phone number. The next section would be your skills followed by your experience in chronological order. The last section would be your education, trainings and certifications. A covering letter is mandatory for all job applications.

Finally, ensure you have a good mobile and internet connections!


----------



## Mukoolj (Jul 22, 2017)

lauralnk said:


> Hooray! I have good news!
> 
> I got a job offer letter yesterday! The job profile is indeed related to my experience and the job grade is also perfect. Above all, the pay and benefits are extremely well. The only sad part is that I have to move to a new city.
> 
> ...



Congratulations Laura. very well done.

I am going to land in Sydney soon to start with my job hunt.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My Timelines:-

PCC - 3May, 2017 | EOI Submitted - 60 points - 10Nov, 2016 | EOI updated - 65 points - 23Feb, 2017 | Invite - 29March, 2017| Visa application submitted - 4May 2017| Medical - 10May 2017 | CO contact - 19June,2017 | Grant - 12Sep, 2017 | Will be landing in Sydney - 10April, 2018


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

Congrats dude! Perth should be a good move in a way, as it would take lesser time to fly home and tickets are also cheaper compared to the east coast cities.


----------



## sobisw (Jan 31, 2017)

lauralnk said:


> Hooray! I have good news!
> 
> I got a job offer letter yesterday! The job profile is indeed related to my experience and the job grade is also perfect. Above all, the pay and benefits are extremely well. The only sad part is that I have to move to a new city.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and best of luck. Keep posting about Perth :typing:


----------



## muhsoh (Nov 25, 2016)

lauralnk said:


> Most of the times, the interview would be in a star model unless its an Indian company where they typically "harass" the candidate.
> 
> There are several videos in Youtube which would be of great help. Please do go through these videos and prepare yourselves. Most of the times, the job would be through a consultant, so the first interview would be with the consultant. This would be a face to face interview. The consultant needs to be "sure" of the candidate profiles they're sending, hence this interview. Once shortlisted, the consultant would inform you on the subsequent steps. You should always go for interview in strict formals, perfectly groomed, with the right body language. The consultant would also assist you with the tips for the interview. As this stage, you should try and obtain as much information as possible on the role, the organisation and the interview panel.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate... really great read for anyone who is planning to move to OZ. I am also one of those as I am moving in May, and was looking for such write-ups which portray the actual picture... 

waiting for the next episode when you land in Perth and will start your job and new journey..  All the best


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

He He He..... I did not know I had such readership! Glad to know that.

I've already booked a flight ticket to Perth on Virgin Airlines. The cost came to AUD 352, along with allowances for 2 extra bags, each at 23 Kgs, in addition to the default allowance of 23 Kgs. Quantas was charging me AUD 1900 for the same!

Having said that, I'm also getting interview schedules from other companies in Melbourne, so it that works out, I might stick on here.

The way recruiters talk to you when you're fresh in Australia vs when you have a job is totally different, you command more respect and priority.


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi Laura , this is one of the interested post in the forum for me  

Would you share with us the CV templates or formats which you used ?! I bit most of the migrants fall in the writing of the CV , also one of my friends told me ; sometimes it is better to omit your past experience in the first job ?! Is it true ?

Would you please speak out regarding this


----------



## maybelle (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi Laura,

First and foremost, a big congratulations to you!!! Wishing you good luck and success on this new start 

This is an amazing read. I have only started the process wherein I have just lodged my EOI. Your experiences have given me hope while aiding me in understanding the real picture of how things work down under. I am really grateful for all the tips and advise that you provide through your learnings which will definitely help me prepare myself for my own journey 

Love,
Mabel


----------



## muhsoh (Nov 25, 2016)

Its been quite long time we have not heard of the next episode. Seems Laura is busy in settling in new city 

Eagerly waiting for the updates.


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

Fell sick last week, fever and throat issues, tried home remedies but did not work so had to visit a doctor. You can have a doctor that does bulk billing (fully on Medicare), a doctor that does partial bulk billing (you pay the whole amount and get a refund from Medicare) and private doctors/healthcare centres where you pay the entire amount.

I had to opt for the second option as there were no bulk billing clinics near to my office. The consultation fee was AUD$ 87 and I got a refund of AUD$37. The doctor was quite thorough and prescribed antibiotics. The doctors in Australia seem to prescribe very mild antibiotics, because I told her I did have a stock of Augmentin Duo 625 and her immediate reaction was an exclamation on the high dose. She was quite shocked to hear doctors in India even prescribe 1g dosage! The doctor therefore asked me to take half of 625mg, twice a day.

Nevertheless, recovered in about three days.


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

Moved to Perth!

I chose Virgin Airlines because it was not only cost effective for the flight, but also for excess baggage. The default allowance is a single piece of luggage with a maximum of 23Kgs. However, you can purchase an additional two pieces allowances, again each up to a maximum of 23Kgs. If you still require additional excess baggage allowance, its got to be purchased from the airport. This would however cost AUD$ 70 per piece/23Kgs.

The journey was quite good and took 4.5 Hrs from Melbourne to Perth.

My initial reaction to Perth was to buy a gun and shoot the people who mentioned Perth is quite lonely, very quiet and warmer. I found it equally crowded, active with traffic as Melbourne. The CBD is about 50% of Melbourne. Public transport is state owned and called TransPerth. Interestingly, I found the system to prefer green colour a lot, followed by red. 

Most organisations do have offices in Perth and therefore the CBD seems quite active. The only difference I felt was that there were hardly any 7-Elevens and the supermarkets/grocery outlets were much apart, while in Melbourne a single suburb would have multiple Coles/Woolwurths/Kmart/Aldi/Bunnings etc.

Perth also has ferry services to enable people cross the Swan river.

The culture seems quite identical to Melbourne/Sydney, though lesser options for night life.

Will keep you all posted, since I'd just arrived yesterday!


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Good post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

lauralnk said:


> Moved to Perth!
> 
> I chose Virgin Airlines because it was not only cost effective for the flight, but also for excess baggage. The default allowance is a single piece of luggage with a maximum of 23Kgs. However, you can purchase an additional two pieces allowances, again each up to a maximum of 23Kgs. If you still require additional excess baggage allowance, its got to be purchased from the airport. This would however cost AUD$ 70 per piece/23Kgs.
> 
> ...


Nice information... All the very best! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## muhsoh (Nov 25, 2016)

lauralnk said:


> Moved to Perth!
> 
> I chose Virgin Airlines because it was not only cost effective for the flight, but also for excess baggage. The default allowance is a single piece of luggage with a maximum of 23Kgs. However, you can purchase an additional two pieces allowances, again each up to a maximum of 23Kgs. If you still require additional excess baggage allowance, its got to be purchased from the airport. This would however cost AUD$ 70 per piece/23Kgs.
> 
> ...


Welcome back from the break Laura ... good to have your posts back... so how did you manage accommodation in Perth? And what did you do with the Rental house you took in Melbourne? Moving to a new city is again a new start so how is your experience with this?

Regards, Sohail


----------



## Vivek6_m (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi Members,

I'm moving by the end of May, where my Wife & Child will be doing their Validation Trip.

I'm thinking of to concentrate on the below items for my family members:

1. Open a Bank Account - Wife

2. Get a Prepaid Sim Card - Wife

3. Medicare - Both Wife & Child

4. TFN - Wife

Is there anything that I haven't covered for an initial start??

Also please do advise me on the TFN - Is it Necessary to Get it for my Wife at this time??

If I get it, does she have to Lodge Tax Return every year??

Also let me know on the Advantages & Disadvantages on get TFN for my Wife who will be doing only the Validation Trip??

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi Everyone! I'm back!

Rented an apartment in South Perth, a posh locality! As usual I visited www.realestate.com.au and identified several properties and contacted the relevant property management consultants and scheduled inspections. My company had provided me accommodation for the first 15 days, so house hunting was partly tension free, since I already had a place to stay. I wanted a furnished apartment since I'm not sure whether I shall be transferred to another city, hence did not want to invest in any furniture or equipment.

There were several listings but I chose the one in South Perth, since its posh locality, travel to CBD can be done using the ferry and it takes only 15 mins. The apartment came with everything so its more like an elaborate hotel. The rent is AUD 450 pw. When you compare the cost with Melbourne, its almost half the price. If I'd opted for an unfurnished house, I could have got a 3BHK for as little as AUD 350pw. 

Once you complete the inspection, the agent hands you a form which you need to complete and attach documents for the 100 points verification. I had a drivers licence, passport, medicare and of course the job offer letter, which made life very easy, however, if you're here for the first time, ensure that you have your passport, medicare card, age-proof card (available from post office) and a utility bill such as a mobile phone bill, so that you do not fall short in the 100 points selection criteria. You may show your bank statement as a proof of funds so that they're convinced you can pay the rent. Else you can easily find shared accommodation, the best place to look is "Indians in Perth" group, or gumtree, though this may be shady at times.

The property consultants did all the paper work and they were electronically signed and the bond was on separate agreement and registered with the government. This way, it helps prospective tenants protect themselves from frauds. House rents are about 1.5-1.75 time cheaper than Melbourne. 

Travel in Perth is quite easy and similar to Melbourne, instead of Myki, we have the Transperth smartrider card. Uber and Ola are also available. I've also applied for an NBN connection and waiting for it to be setup.

My personal suggestions for those who are looking to get a job in their respective field and can afford to wait, should come to Perth and try for jobs from here, since the rents are cheaper. There are several organisation in Perth as well. The reason people say there are no jobs in Perth is for the casual jobs, which are less, since the number of Woolies/Coles etc., are lesser compared to Sydney or Melbourne.

One major thing I noticed is that utilities such as supermarkets are not as close as in Melbourne. Two or more suburbs may have a Woolies/Coles/Bunnings etc. 7-Eleven is also very less, infact the CBD just has a single 7-Eleven.

Perth is not a desolate city or any less as compared to Sydney or Melbourne, just that the population is lesser, hence everything is further apart. Else its quite a good place.

I'm also planning for a private health insurance, since that's mandatory so that you're well covered. Medicare does not cover for dental, ambulance and many other elements and above all, have a waiting period, depending on your condition.

I'm also planning to visit the Western Australia transport department to convert my Victorian drivers license to Western Australia. I can drive for 3 months with the Victorian drivers license.


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

Vivek6_m said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I'm moving by the end of May, where my Wife & Child will be doing their Validation Trip.
> 
> ...


Dont apply for TFN and Medicare if you're only validating your trip. That may have complications later.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

lauralnk said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm back!
> 
> Rented an apartment in South Perth, a posh locality! As usual I visited www.realestate.com.au and identified several properties and contacted the relevant property management consultants and scheduled inspections. My company had provided me accommodation for the first 15 days, so house hunting was partly tension free, since I already had a place to stay. I wanted a furnished apartment since I'm not sure whether I shall be transferred to another city, hence did not want to invest in any furniture or equipment.
> 
> ...


seems nice to know you have settled and doing good, thanks a lot for sharing your experience

you are a gem and i was lucky to meet you in person


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

muhsoh said:


> Welcome back from the break Laura ... good to have your posts back... so how did you manage accommodation in Perth? And what did you do with the Rental house you took in Melbourne? Moving to a new city is again a new start so how is your experience with this?
> 
> Regards, Sohail


My experience with accommodation at Perth has been described in the above posts. I had transferred my Melbourne accommodation to another person, so there was not much of an issue. 

Moving to a new and different city is a bit of a task, since I had a lot of luggage (I trusted my two dumb friends, who told me Australia is expensive and I ended up bringing all sorts of things). I also brought a few things such as microwave, dinner set, toaster etc., at Melbourne, which I had to sell at throw-away prices since I needed to move to Perth in a short time span. I am therefore recommending to all of you to simply bring in whatever your airline luggage limits, since you can get most of the things here and quite reasonably. You may refer to my previous posts on this part.

The rest of the move is quite easy since I'm moving within Australia where all cities, towns or even villages pretty much have all facilities and infrastructure and life is quite similar.


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

When you move house (same city, state or different city/state) you can update your contacts in myGov app and the TFN, Medicare etc., will have the systems updated with our latest contacts. There is no need to change by visiting the individual sites. However, you would need to visit your respective bank account site to change your contacts or details.

I am intending to convert my Victorian drivers license to Western Australia. The process is now pretty simple and straightforward (since I already have an Australian license); its fully described here: https://www.transport.wa.gov.au/licensing/visiting-moving-from-interstate.asp

I shall soon be covering on private insurance.


----------



## muhsoh (Nov 25, 2016)

lauralnk said:


> When you move house (same city, state or different city/state) you can update your contacts in myGov app and the TFN, Medicare etc., will have the systems updated with our latest contacts. There is no need to change by visiting the individual sites. However, you would need to visit your respective bank account site to change your contacts or details.
> 
> I am intending to convert my Victorian drivers license to Western Australia. The process is now pretty simple and straightforward (since I already have an Australian license); its fully described here: https://www.transport.wa.gov.au/licensing/visiting-moving-from-interstate.asp
> 
> I shall soon be covering on private insurance.


Hi lauralnk, I was waiting for your next post and glad to see your post..

Your post helped me in deciding not to take whole house hold items with me while traveling as I was thinking to buy all stuff from here in UAE, cargo it to Austarlia, where I don't know which city will be my final destination... but after reading your post I decided to just carry day-to-day use items, which are mostly clothing... rest I can buy from Australia once I get settled somewhere...

One thing I wanted to ask... howz life in Perth compare to Melbourne/Sydney? Dull? Very dull? I know it depends on how you see it.. but I have heard that since it is isolated city... ghosts play on the roads after 6:00PM...  

How is the housing and transport system there? I am also looking for opportunities in Perth and Brisbane as Sydney and Melbourne are overloaded and every person wants to start from these cities. What is your opinion?

Regards, Sohail


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

lauralnk said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I arrived at Melbourne as scheduled. The flight experience was good and so was the experience at the airport. The immigration hardly took 2 minutes, the officer looked at my passport, asked me to remove my glasses and then handed me the passport and wished me a nice day! I had the dogs scan my baggage at the customs but it was quite okay and hardly took a minute.
> 
> ...


Great post. Thanks for sharing good and bad experinces, it will be quite helpful for all of us. Hats off!


----------



## hunterr (Mar 5, 2018)

Hello Folks, 

I may sound strange but i have a question, i have been granted 189 and plan to travel to AU, i have resigned from my current job and will travel to AU after a month of getting relieved from my current job, my question is that do i need to update the department about this resignation because there is a gap of a month?


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

lauralnk said:


> Hooray! I have good news!
> 
> I got a job offer letter yesterday! The job profile is indeed related to my experience and the job grade is also perfect. Above all, the pay and benefits are extremely well. The only sad part is that I have to move to a new city.
> 
> ...


Congrats! At last you nail it.

I wan to know what which websites you used for job hunt, resume writing tips and dress code for interviews?


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

lauralnk said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm back!
> 
> Rented an apartment in South Perth, a posh locality! As usual I visited www.realestate.com.au and identified several properties and contacted the relevant property management consultants and scheduled inspections. My company had provided me accommodation for the first 15 days, so house hunting was partly tension free, since I already had a place to stay. I wanted a furnished apartment since I'm not sure whether I shall be transferred to another city, hence did not want to invest in any furniture or equipment.
> 
> ...


lauralnk: Is it necessary to convert driver license of one state to the other state if we move to other state? Is conversion required the whole procedure to be done again as getting license for the 1st time like test, practicals etc or just pay conversion fee and it will get converted?


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

Dear Laura

indeed many thanks for your post and sharing your real life experience. 

though you will find lot of post for PR filing etc but seldom find post landing information in this detailed way.

i hope you are now settled and enjoying your professional and personal life in Perth.

i wish you all the best and many thanks once again for the post.

regards
Ahmad


----------



## andy261 (Jun 18, 2018)

lauralnk said:


> Hooray! I have good news!
> 
> I got a job offer letter yesterday! The job profile is indeed related to my experience and the job grade is also perfect. Above all, the pay and benefits are extremely well. The only sad part is that I have to move to a new city.
> 
> ...


What was your primary mode of job hunt.(Seek?)


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

Looks like luck has taken a bad turn... I need to search for a new job because of some unknown reasons my current employer does not wish to continue with me. I cant go to fair work since I've not completed 6 months.

This is when I realised that when you sign a lease for a house, there is no way you can break it unless they get a new tenant. My suggestion to everyone is to try and get a lease for 3-6 months so that you can break in the even you have to, or get something on a month-on-month basis.

Anyway, keeping my mind positive and hope something comes up in time.


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

irk321 said:


> lauralnk: Is it necessary to convert driver license of one state to the other state if we move to other state? Is conversion required the whole procedure to be done again as getting license for the 1st time like test, practicals etc or just pay conversion fee and it will get converted?


Conversion is pretty easy if you have an Australian license. Just visit the respective authority, pay the fees and you're done.


----------



## rkbn (Jun 25, 2018)

lauralnk said:


> Looks like luck has taken a bad turn... I need to search for a new job because of some unknown reasons my current employer does not wish to continue with me. I cant go to fair work since I've not completed 6 months.
> 
> This is when I realised that when you sign a lease for a house, there is no way you can break it unless they get a new tenant. My suggestion to everyone is to try and get a lease for 3-6 months so that you can break in the even you have to, or get something on a month-on-month basis.
> 
> Anyway, keeping my mind positive and hope something comes up in time.


Its sad to hear this Laura. But you have seen worse times than this and I am sure you will come out of it and find a new job pretty soon. All the best !


----------



## siva.devshiva (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi Laura,

You will get another good job sooner, 

All our well wisher thought will not go wrong so you will get job soon.... sorry not just job it will be better job than earlier.....

Regards,
Siva.


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

I really enjoyed reading your journey and hope you all the best. 

Please, do keep us updated. I like to know what life has in stored for you


----------



## klusarun (Jul 30, 2017)

Am sure you will find something soon ..Wishing u good luck


----------



## swami (Jul 10, 2009)

lauralnk said:


> Looks like luck has taken a bad turn... I need to search for a new job because of some unknown reasons my current employer does not wish to continue with me. I cant go to fair work since I've not completed 6 months.
> 
> This is when I realized that when you sign a lease for a house, there is no way you can break it unless they get a new tenant. My suggestion to everyone is to try and get a lease for 3-6 months so that you can break in the even you have to, or get something on a month-on-month basis.
> 
> Anyway, keeping my mind positive and hope something comes up in time.


Last year I had a similar situation. I was working for an organization in Melbourne, They mentioned that if the performance in really good, they will have the probation set to 3 months instead of 6. 

Sequence of Events happened

The first review happened after month 1. "All looks good, every team member is happy with you and so am I". This is what my Manager told.

The Second review happened after month 3. A detailed review, saying that I am doing really well, they gave the rating from each of the employee in the team(peer review). Everyone rated me as a top performer.

Well, I asked for the probation to be changed to 3 month to my manager, Since all looks good( arranged for my family to reach AU, wife and 2 kids). My manager told he will check with the General Manager and let me know.

Month 5: Manager came to me and told all looks good you will be in permanent roll at the earliest.

1 week before Month 6 : A meeting arranged by Manager and Tech lead, mentioning that they are not happy. And manager told I will have to do better within next 4 weeks.

3 days before Month 6 : Manager said, he will not have 4 weeks time, its just this coming weekend.


1 day before Month 6 : Manager told today is the last day. They gave a letter saying, my performance was not as expected, as the reason for termination.

I was with my family with 2 kids, no job, a huge to be rent paid. Had money for hardly 1 month( Since I had set up my family with all required to be bought to setup the home). 

I will post this as a new one too. 

So its not easy always, we have to take all these challenges, Good luck for you.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lauralnk said:


> I was very happy with my job and life over here in India, well paid, led a life much above a common man. The idea of migration sparked in my mind by a movie that I'd watched and it was shot in New Zealand. The beautiful scenaries, clean and crisp environment along with even better quality of life implanted the new plan.
> 
> I started exploring the process of migration to New Zealand, Australia and Canada. I chose Australia because I've got many of my friends who'd migrated to Australia and they gave me a positive feedback. I'd also visited Australia (among several other countries) a few times and had nothing negative about it, though those were strictly business travel.
> 
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi Swami,

I've just read your post and our situations seems identical. Maybe you can PM me the employer name.

I was asked to leave yesterday. They invited me to a conference room, handed me a letter and asked me to leave my laptop, access cards etc., and escorted me to the door. This is exactly what happened.

This is the most unprofessional relieving I've experienced.


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

My job hunt has started again.... This time, consultants atleast show some response due to the local experience that I have.

Nevertheless, this has been an eye opener to me that in Australia, nothing is permanent. A hiring and firing model is observed at many places. This explains why many people drive Uber as a side business. 

Furthermore, you need to maintain sufficient savings at all point in time, such that you can maintain yourself without tension for atleast one year! This is of extreme importance and needs to be observed religiously.


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

The other part I wanted to share with everyone is on tax filing.

The financial year is from July 1 to June 30 (the following year). You can then file the taxes anytime between July to October 31st.

Tax filing is pretty easy and can be done through myGov. The steps are wizard driven and you can declare your tax savings options, such as your home broadband, mobile expenses, travel (conditions apply) etc. Unfortunately, there is no tax savings for house rent, unless you have a mortgage. If you're eligible to get some returns, the amount will be credited to your bank account. No hassles at all!


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

irk321 said:


> lauralnk: Is it necessary to convert driver license of one state to the other state if we move to other state? Is conversion required the whole procedure to be done again as getting license for the 1st time like test, practicals etc or just pay conversion fee and it will get converted?


It is necessary to convert the DL if you're settling into the state.

The process is much simpler, you just have to visit the road transport department and submit the documents, pay the fees. No more tests


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks for continuing to share, hope the job hunt yields something soon 🙂


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

*Occupation*

Hey Laura, 

What is your occupation. Is it ICT or customer facing role?

All the best for your Job Hunt.


----------



## P.S (Apr 16, 2016)

*Highly Informative Thread - Awaiting Updates*



lauralnk said:


> My job hunt has started again.... This time, consultants atleast show some response due to the local experience that I have.


Hi,

Just gone through the whole thread and found it to be very informative, specially as I have got my golden email yesterday only. It's been quite a while since you started the new job hunt. Being the start of new financial year, I hope you have already got something. If not, then best of luck to you. 

Eagerly awaiting for the update.

Regards,

Pankaj


----------



## foaz144 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for sharing all the vital info. i took 2 hrs to read all ur post , grt work. all the best for your job hunt...


----------



## Kuciwawa (Nov 4, 2018)

Hello Lauralnk, interesring point you have here. Earning is one thing, but how about for people who already earn more but are willing to migrate for the better education and healthcare that they may not have in their current country of residence. It could have a lasting impact. Do you think it's still worth it? Would love to hear your opinion. 



lauralnk said:


> Well, people in India are waiting to move abroad, by hook or crook and once they reach abroad, they have to show their friends and relatives that they're superior, hence paint the rosy picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

What about kids future in Australia , if they (3 kids) are less than 7 year old?


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

lauralnk said:


> Landcruiser said:
> 
> 
> > I really liked this piece of information. Most people do share positive things and the picture can be really rosy. But knowing the darker side of things and the challenges will really help one prepare better and be more realistic. Many thinks for putting this out.
> ...


What about kids future in Australia , if they (3 kids) are less than 7 year old?


----------

